# Chasing in Bulloch



## bowsmith (Oct 21, 2013)

Killed this guy running a doe last night (Sunday 10/20) in Bulloch near the Evans Co line.  He and a small 4pt were running a doe through a picked peanut field, grunting every couple of steps.  Tarsals were getting dark and he stunk pretty good.  It's the first chasing I've seen, but the cold front at the end of the week should really get things rolling.


----------



## Echo (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------

